# Atriums



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Post any atrium from anywhere.

BCE Place, Toronto, Canada (Calatrava)


----------



## Snickers52 (May 8, 2006)

Here are a few Atlanta area atriums I've always enjoyed.

Hyatt Regency Hotel - 22 story atrium

















Mariott Marquis Hotel - 50 story atrium

















Hartsfield-Jackson Intl. Airport Atrium


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Pretty huge and beautiful atriums indeed
Here some of my pix taken by me during my visiting Atlanta Hartsfield Int'l Airport


----------



## Snickers52 (May 8, 2006)

Completely forgot about this one.

CNN Center - Atlanta


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*HSBC Building, Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HSBC's open space doesn't actually reach the street level entrance. Users must first take escalators to the main banking floor, where that open space begins and stretches vertically.


----------



## Scruffy88 (Oct 6, 2005)

Tha Atlanta Marriot Marquis looks skeletal inside. Like you are in the belly of the beast


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> HSBC's open space doesn't actually reach the street level entrance. Users must first take escalators to the main banking floor, where that open space begins and stretches vertically.


That's because you have that big glass seperating the entrance and the main building.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

The Lloyds building and Luxor casino are pretty cool too.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> That's because you have that big glass seperating the entrance and the main building.


The bottom street-level entrance was purposedly designed to disconnect with the atrium above. The open-air concept is quite unique and was purposedly made to connect the front and back entrances.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I will admit that the WFC atrium in the Winter Garden in NYC isn't anything special so don't expect much.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

TalB said:


> I will admit that the WFC atrium in the Winter Garden in NYC isn't anything special so don't expect much.


It actually looks nice


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Skywalk connecting to skydome is good.
Eaton Centre is not too good.
Bank of Nova Scotia is elegant

Everyone knows that BCE is tops in the city though. For Christ Sake! This is what comes out of a publicized competition (and we all know who the winner was...):


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

The atrium of Sydney's Deutsche Bank Place rises up 150m. The lifts run up the frames on the left of pic - you can see them up at the top. For more photos of Deutsche Bank Place (also known as 126 Philip St or BT Tower), see these threads:
Inside 126 Phillip Street!!!!!
Inside Sydney's BT Tower -OZSCRAPERS EXCLUSIVE!!!!!

photo by Fabian









I've often seen the atrium of Burj Al Arab, at 180m, claimed as the world's tallest. In fact Wikipedia reckons that the Dubai World Trade Centre (which Burj Al Arab overtook as Dubai's tallest building) can fit inside Burj Al Arab's atrium, which I find very hard to believe (???). Here's a shot looking down:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

How about the atrium of the *Grand Hyatt* hotel in Shanghai. The hotel is in the Jin-Mao Tower.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Also Burj Al Arab


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

How can i Fill in Pictures?


----------



## Snickers52 (May 8, 2006)

ZZ-II said:


> How can i Fill in Pictures?


When you bring up the "post reply" screen just click on the little yellow icon with the mountains in it just above the text panel. That will bring up a frame where you can place the link to your image(s). You can not link directly from your hard drive so if your pictures are on your hard drive you'll need to upload them to an image hosting service such as http://tinypic.com/ or http://imageshack.us/.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## crazyevildude (Aug 15, 2005)

I've not got a picture, but Grand Central Station in New York has a pretty impressive atrium .


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow, those Jin Mao and Burj Al-Arab are great!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Here is the Aqua Dome in Berlin. It's not the biggest Atrium but its really great I Think.
I were Inside the Aquarium. You Drive with The Elevator from the Top to the Ground.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The Sony Bldg also has an atrium.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ZZ-II said:


> Here is the Aqua Dome in Berlin. It's not the biggest Atrium but its really great I Think.
> I were Inside the Aquarium. You Drive with The Elevator from the Top to the Ground.


This is one is pretty dope!


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

The first time I walked into the Hyatt Regency in Atlanta was 1968, and I was totally blown away. Portman, the architect, really opened up the atrium to modern times.
Though the Hyatt atrium is now small compared to many of the new buildings that have soaring atriums, it really had a large effect back in the 60's because it was so new in high rise buildings.


----------

